# Amplificador de instrumentacion con opamps (no IC)



## morris888 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola, estaba tratando de armar un amplificador de instrumentacion para amplificar la señal de una termocupla tipo K. Bueno lo diseñe y simule en multisim con una bateria en lugar de la termocupla y me funciona correctamente, luego lo monte en una protoboard y no me funciona. Ya lo revise varias veces asi que por eso lo posteo aqui a ver si me ayudan.

Mis preguntas en general son:
1-¿Como conecto la termocupla?¿La termocupla tiene que ir referenciada a tierra o la puedo conectar directamente a las entradas?
2-El LM324 es un amplificador operacional que puede funcionar con una sola fuente ¿El amplificador de instrumentacion funcionara si lo opero así? en la simulacion si me funciono con una sola fuente.

Yo se que lo mas practico es colocar un IC como el AD522, pero en mi pais no venden cosas tan específicas, asi que me puse a armarlo con lo que tenia a mano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

en realidad no sabria decirte como solucionar, si no funca no funca, asi es la electronica.

mas alla de eso para medir con termocupla te hace falta tener:

las entradas (como ya tienes inversora y no inversora)
la referencia (a tierra o a un voltaje fijo que debe ser un % del voltaje de alimentación) depende el integrado.
el comparador
los operacionales
luego la salida visual

muchas veces lo mas comun es usar un 555, es facil de polarizar y eso.

sino te vas a los LM311 o 331 no recuerdo.

saludos.


----------



## morris888 (Jul 14, 2009)

Una cosa, que pasa si en un amplificador de instrumentacion como el que mencione, no coloco resistencias de precision (1% de tolerancia)? A lo que me refiero es que tan malo seria el resultado


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

Para un termopar es muy malo no poner resistencias del 1% ya que las mediciones son muy muy sensibles y pequeñas.....

Incluso tambien debes pensar en que la union del termopar con la placa PCB (o tornillo si usas una bornera) tambien afecta ya que se crea un termopar mas que se suma o se resta con el anterior..... por eso es importante añadir un circuito de compensacion que elimine este error... tambien conoocido como compensacion de union fria


----------



## morris888 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eso pense, porque yo habia simulado en multisim el circuito y andaba bien, luego cuando lo arme con el LM324 le puse las primeras resistencias que me encontre en la caja de herramientas, y la salida a temperatura ambiente es de 3mV, cuando yo esperaba que fuera al menos 300mV, ya que yo habia calculado una ganancia de 400.

El circuito lo estoy armando en una protoboard, ya que es para un proyecto con Lab View en el que quiero sensar la temperatura con un PIC, con el ADC y comunicarlo con RS232 al programa. No pienso hacer circuito impreso, entonces estoy conectando la termocupla directamente a la proto.

La termocupla que estoy usando es de las que vienen con los tester, es tipo K y yo supuse que tenia la misma sensibilidad de 41uV/°C, ya tambien habia considerado  lo de la union fria. El problema es que en mi pais no se consiguen componentes electronicos como el LM35 o LM135  que se usan para sensar la temperatura ambiente, entonces pensaba sensarla utilizando un diodo de silicio como el 1n4148 junto a un amplificador diferencial.


----------



## Jososito (Dic 10, 2009)

que tal morris, te cuento que yo estoy trabajando tambien con la termocupla tipo k. Lo que yo estoy haciendo es un sensor de temperatura que debe alarmarse a un valor determinado. Yo también simulé el mismo circuito que tu tienes ahí en pspice, a diferencia de que yo uso una resitencia de control de 4.7 ohm y una fuente de alimentación de 15V ya que quiero una salida en voltios. 
A mi tampoco me bota el voltaje que yo deseo, justamente hoy he estado trabajando alrededor de 6 a 7 horas tratando de encontrar el problema incluso midiendo con osciloscopio ya que la señal de entrada es muy pequeña pero no he podido hacer nada.
Si tu ya resolviste el problema por favor ayúdame con eso ya tengo que presentar mi proyecto la otra semana.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## betox1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola como va. El lm324, tendrías que probar con una alimentación de +12 y -12 osea una alimentación simétrica ó una de +15 y -15.
 Te dejo un ejemplo, yo no lo pude probar por que no consigo los LTC2053 y LTC2050, estoy buscando la forma de reemplazarlo si alguien puede ayudarme, mucho mejor. XD

http://iindustrial.obolog.com/medidor-temperatura-termopar-86703


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lo único que tenés que hacer es cambiar la referencia del Operacional instrumental, lo que para el instrumental es tierra cuando tiene fuente partida, ahora para vos pasa a ser Vcc/2 (o el nivel de referencia que mas ten convenga).

Con lo cual, deberías generar una tensión de referencia=Vcc/2, lo podés hacer fácilmente con un divisor resistivo (R1=R2).

Sobre las tolerancias de las resistencias, mientras mayores sean, mayor será la incertidumbre que tendrás en la amplificación, osea a la larga en tu medición.

Acá te dejo una foto que había subido sobre este tema en el foro:







Fijate que los 324 están conectados entre Vcc y GND (0V), y la referencia que tiene el instrumental (fijate en R12) es de 2,5v (osea Vcc/2).

*Editado....*

Veo que es un post del año del dope que revivieron.... :enfadado:


----------



## betox1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lo que sucede es que no hay un tema bien explicito sobre las termocuplas y el o.p lm324. Espero que esto también me ayude y pueda hacer algo con una termocupla tipo K y un lm35


----------



## zaiz (Sep 22, 2011)

morris888 dijo:


> *Amplificador de instrumentacion con opamps (no IC) *



Sólo como aclaración:
Hay un error de concepto. El amplificador operacional en general viene en IC.
Y con mayor razón un amplificador de intrumentación *cualquiera* viene en IC.
Por otro lado, es obvio que el LM324 es un IC.

Por lo tanto el título del tema tiene un gran error.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

Si pero esta formado por unidades independientes de AO, por más que esten en un solo CI que contiene 4 AO para diferenciar de un monochip, donde solo tenes acceso a las entrada y la salida, eventualmente en una cápsula DIL16 caben perfectamente 2 amplificadores de instrumentación, con el LM324 y similares solo se puede hacer uno + un AO libre


----------



## vook2000 (Ene 7, 2014)

Buenas noches, soy nuevo posteando en el foro y me he encontrado con un problema en mi circuito.

En mi proyecto estoy adquiriendo una señal de una termocupla tipo K, y todo parecía ir bien cuando tenía conectado todos los instrumentos (1 multímetro y los instrumentos de la myDaq, fuentes de +-15, +5, osciloscopio y multímetro), pro cuando desconecté todo menos el osciloscopio noté algo super raro. El voltaje a la salida del amplificador instrumental variaba de acuerdo a la distancia y posición a la que me encontraba del protoboard, variando desde -1 a -4 voltios (cuando debería de dar 0v aproximadamente).

Ya verifiqué y no tiene nada que ver con el ruido en la alimentación (este lo elimina la parte diferencial del amplificador), pero no sé por qué habrá esta variación con respecto a mi presencia ni como solucionarlo.

Grax por su tiempo.


----------



## chclau (Ene 7, 2014)

Si medis la masa con el osciloscopio, cuanto te da?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Poné el circuito en una caja metálica conectada a tierra y asunto solucionado.


----------



## rider88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, también soy nuevo en el foro, gracias por la ayuda.Estoy con un proyecto en el que utilizo un sensor diferente pero mi problema es similar y creo que no ha sido resuelto.

Mi duda es a la hora de conectar el sensor al amplificador de instrumentación tengo que conectarlo únicamente a la entrada de este, es decir positivo y negativo y listo, o tengo que conectar el negativo a tierra también (mi sensor únicamente posee dos salidas, + y -, es un piezoelectrico). He leído que al conectarlo de forma flotante y no compartir tierra con la fuente puede generar problemas, de ahí mi duda.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2014)

Si empleas un amplificador diferencial, justamente las entradas quedan flotantes.
Si se conecta a tierra el blindaje del dispositivo y la maya del cable que lleva la señal.


----------



## rider88 (Jun 10, 2014)

lo primero gracias por la respuesta.

El sensor que utilizo solo tiene +- y no tiene blindaje. Hasta ahora uso un BNC de 50 ohm el positivo al activo y la maya al negativo. No entiendo como podría conectarlo como me dices.

El sensor que utilizo en un MFC (macro fiber composite) 

Gracias


----------



## SebaR (Jun 13, 2014)

tiene que haber una resistencia entre la pata no inversora y masa para la corriente de polarización del AO si no, no funciona... no debe ser muy grande porque nos introduce offset también, o se tiene que compensar.


----------



## rider88 (Jun 13, 2014)

gracias

he visto que algunos ponen 2 resistencias una en cada pata , voy a probar eso también, cuando me dices no muy grande a que valor te refieres 560 ohm o bastante menor?


----------



## SebaR (Jun 13, 2014)

las corrientes de polarización son del orden de 100nA con resistencias de 100k va a estar bien.


----------



## Xandy (Jun 7, 2019)

Tengo un inconveniente yo también , el trabajo que estoy haciendo es montar el circuito q*ue* le envío en el adjunto con CI tl082 pero a +VCC conecto 5V y a -VCC lo conecto a tierra, R1=R2=R3=R4=R5=R6=5.1k y la Rg=40 Ohm, por el terminal de arriba de entrada puse una señal de 3.6 mV y al de abajo 0.7mV y debería obtener a la salida 486.4mV y obtengo 1.4V, igual cambié los valores de entrada y me daba fijo a la salida 1.4V.


----------



## Mago7787 (Mar 1, 2021)

La verdad es que yo también he intentado armar un amplificador de instrumentación con el lm324... y no me resulta, es para una práctica sencilla a modo de ECG con arduino... si me funciona con el módulo de amplificador de instrumentación, pero la idea es poder armarlo a base del lm324, mi pregunta: ¿Es viable? ¿No es posible? ¿Qué me esta fallando? ¿Tal vez me falta la adaptación de impedancias o no viene al caso? Gracias a cualquier alma bondadosa que me dé luces al respecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2021)

Mago7787 dijo:


> La verdad es que yo también he intentado armar un amplificador de instrumentación con el lm324... y no me resulta, es para una práctica sencilla a modo de ECG con arduino... si me funciona con el módulo de amplificador de instrumentación, pero la idea es poder armarlo a base del lm324, mi pregunta: ¿Es viable? ¿No es posible? ¿Qué me esta fallando? ¿Tal vez me falta la adaptación de impedancias o no viene al caso? Gracias a cualquier alma bondadosa que me dé luces al respecto.


¿ Como te parece que se te puede dar una opinión sin conocer que es lo que armaste o intentaste armar ?


----------

